# Silent Assassin!!!



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, the winds havecalmed down, so I think I'll go withl/s to the unknown. The darkness surrounds me with every step. As I walk, I listen to the sounds of nature, and I proceed with cation!!! As I trudge through the bed I know that someday my head will lie there, as my number will come up!!! Until then, I will wade, lightly, in search of the food I crave, in order to survive!!! I have to win, as losing is not an option. I will provide, I will survive, for I was trained well. I will eat, and I will live on!!! Gl.

Deadeye, on the edge!!!


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

are you a author of some sort all of your post seem to be like out of a book i find it pretty neat


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

> *ShaneLane (4/14/2009)*are you a author of some sort all of your post seem to be like out of a book i find it pretty neat


Nope, I am not an author, just the son of a prededor, with the same curse, a tiger on the prowl!!! For why sleep, as food is a cast away!!! The hunt is more fulfilling then the feast!!! GL!!!

Deadeye

12ft V-alum, 9.9 rude, bonedry boot-foot waders!!!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds more like a crackhead..Are you related to these people????


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Dylan, jealously and envy will get you no where, as Dylan is a queer name in itself. You are part of a team, just a follower, a foregone conclusion.

Deadeye


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

And your a F*&%$'n Weirdo!:looser


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

> *N-Reel-Trouble (4/14/2009)*And your a F*&%$'n Weirdo!:looser


Ahhhahahahaahh!!! Thanks for the positive feedback, hahhahahaahah!!!

Deadeyedave


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

dave. keep writing.but save some time for fishing.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

another tripping dude...cool.


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

Keep 'em coming Captain Crunch.


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Dave, I always see you post about catching fish....lets see some pics of fish brother!!!!


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks fellas. Glastronix, I would post pics, but I quit taking pics of fish years ago. GL!!!

Deadeye


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Actually, I would post a few pics if I had a digital camera. Maybe one of my neighbors has one I could borrow sometimes. I didn't go last night, as I did not post my numbers. I decided this afternoon would be better, as it was a little chilly last night and, I wanted that n. wind to blow out, clearing the water a bit more!!! I'm taking the boat this afternoon, as I just checked the water and it looks awesome!!!

Deadeye


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

GOOD STORY I LIKE IT...


----------



## MCNABB51BOI (Mar 7, 2008)

DAVE does have a witness me!!!! i figured out who he was pretty quick after reading the clues in some of his post lolol . i was suprised he posted on this forum too lol . he was a cool dude and yes he had fish when i saw him. like i said before he was leaving when i got there at the crack-o-dawn . i thought that was wierd at first, then read some reports and im like is this the dave i met today . sure enough it was him, keep the reports coming dave il be hitting the spot this eve .


----------



## supatooma15 (Mar 6, 2009)

Dave, its obvious that your educated. But i'd keep the language simple. You'll have more haters posting negativity. So where is this spot you speak of?


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey McNabbb51boi, thanks for speaking up for the home team!!! Yeah, you and I don't have to take pics, as it is recorded in our mind daily. I took my neighbor T. this afternoon boi, and we did well!!! He got two solid keepers, a 19 and 16.5 and I added a 17!!! Also, we got 2 monster sailcats, he called to give them away, but no takers, hhahahaha!!! As for where we fish, just ask McNabbb51boi, he aint telling. Oh yeah, T. took pics of the 3 today, I'll try to post later, but got to play poker now!!!

Deadeye, always on!!!


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

> *supatooma15 (4/15/2009)*Dave, its obvious that your educated. But i'd keep the language simple. You'll have more haters posting negativity. So where is this spot you speak of?


See, that is the difference between you and I, as I am here for the duration, with honor and integerity. I am me and nothing else!!! I write what I see!!! I would never devulge my spot to a person like you with such obvious intentions!!!


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

dude....i always feel like im readin a ernest hemingway book when i read your post. do you only fish at night or what? at what do you fish for mainly? specks, reds, etc.?


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

It just seems way over dramatic, like your really fishing to survive and fear for your life while your doing it?

I just wanted to hear a fishing report, not some bs from a drama queen.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

But, bs is what my masters degree is in.......

Deadeye.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *deadeyedave (4/14/2009)*Dylan, jealously and envy will get you no where, as Dylan is a queer name in itself. You are part of a team, just a follower, a foregone conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> Deadeye




Ouch..:moon...Your mom didnt think I was too queer...Last Night!..Just kidding dawg..Btw are you one of the Daves from the old fishing bridge??


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

"Just kidding dawg", Me too!!! Gl!!! 

Deadeye


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

> But, bs is what my masters degree is in


Good one deadeyedave, at least you got a sense of humor


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

dang!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

deadeyedave said:


> Well, the winds havecalmed down, so I think I'll go withl/s to the unknown. The darkness surrounds me with every step. As I walk, I listen to the sounds of nature, and I proceed with cation!!! As I trudge through the bed I know that someday my head will lie there, as my number will come up!!! Until then, I will wade, lightly, in search of the food I crave, in order to survive!!! I have to win, as losing is not an option. I will provide, I will survive, for I was trained well. I will eat, and I will live on!!! Gl.
> 
> Deadeye, on the edge!!!





deadeyedave ..... rules


----------

